# Mourning Dove?



## bronwyn (Nov 14, 2008)

Hi!

This young dove was just brought to me from a woman who found it on the street. I have never seen a dove like this. I assume it is a pet dove based on its tame behavior.

Can anyone help me identify this dove or explain to me why the plumage is completely unlike a feral mourning dove?

My album url is: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=2638

(I hope that works)

Thank you,

Bronwyn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I can't explain it but a guess would be it does have domestic dove in him, it could of skipped a generation and it came out in him, he prolly has a white grandfather or mother domestic ring neck dove. that is really cool. I would keep him and see how he turns out. how is his care going?

also he could be all domestic and was lost or stolen and dumped..numerouse senerios.


----------



## bronwyn (Nov 14, 2008)

Thank you Spirit Wings!

That is an interesting interpretation. His/Her care is going very well. It eats heartily, and is very happy just hanging out on the couch, unlike ANY feral mourning dove! Not too interested in flying. Some primaries are broken at the ends so I am pulling one a day. Other than that, absolutely nothing wrong. But I don't think I would ever release this dove unless the behavior changes. I need to see if there is someone I know who keeps tame doves and see if they would like to adopt her (must check legal status so whoever adopts the dove has the correct permits).

Thanks again!

Bronwyn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he is too young to fly ATM, and as far as permits you don't need one.. he is "domestic" or was a feral/now domestic so you could/ would adopt him out to a pet home, by his color that tells the story..he would be considerd domestic. I would not release a dove with that coloring.


----------



## bronwyn (Nov 14, 2008)

That's important information. Thank you so much.

Bronwyn


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im retracting about being sure it being domestic.. the head is just not domestic to me and I can't think of what this dove is.. one came to mind that is possible if this baby is really small. he could be an inca dove.. here is a link to other baby bird identifications with the inca dove in there as well. 

http://www.eastvalleywildlife.org/babybird_gallery.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

anyone else out there have some guesses or info ?


----------



## bronwyn (Nov 14, 2008)

Good thought, but definitely not an Inca! This is an unbelievable mystery! I've been asking everyone!

Bronwyn


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Closest I can come to so far is a young Turtle dove..
Let me go through some more research.....
I'm going to be working up at the Wild Bird fund in New York city tomorrow.. Let me see if we can solve the mystery.
As far as "adoption"... If she winds up needing a federal rehab permit to be kept, the WBF is the best bet (until I get mine!). If not, we can definitely find her a home!


----------



## bronwyn (Nov 14, 2008)

That's very funny Sevenof4,

It's the Wild Bird Fund that passed the doves along to me for ID and to raise from babies as domestic doves.

Some people's feedback told me that the doves may me leukocytes.

The first dove molted into more or less regular mourning dove coloring. Have as much blue around the eyes and has an unusually long tail. The second dove, has not molted in the same way and still has that brown and white coloring.

They are both very tame. I will post a pic of the second dove when I get it to stand still.

Thank you so much.

Jennifer


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the pattern reminds me of a pearling like with cockateils.. being called a white pearl. 
your dove
the head is so wild and not like a domestic ring neck or even a eurasion collard dove.. it really is interesting.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

do you have any up to date picture of this dove?


----------

